# SRAM Red cassette options



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Will SRAM Red be coming out with any new 12 cog cassettes particulary soon? 12-23, 12-25, or 12-27 for example? For 50/39 chainrings, an 11 tooth cog is huge and in hilly areas and for cyclocross a 26 could be smaller. 11-28 makes no sense to me. Tighter clusters provided by a 12 cog would be better in crits and time trials as well.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Why not run a 1070 Force/Rival cassette, which you can get in a 12/25,26,or 27?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

Red is there racing class groupo, so having a 12-whatever doesn't make since.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Like b24 stated, there probably isn't much demand from Red's target market. Pros are running 11-23 or even 11-21 cassettes in TT's and crits. If they need the low gear that a 39x27 would provide, they can get a similar ratio at less weight by throwing on a compact crankset.


----------

